# TV Cabinet Conversion



## GamblingCobra (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys,


Been looking at this site for a fair while now. Have 4 snakes that my brother and I both look after (Diamond - his first, Coastal - His second, Jungle our first together and then a stimsons that our sister bought us). 

One of the things that I have loved about these reptiles is the different personalities they all have. 

Now the reason I have started this thread is I am doing a TV Cabinet conversion that will be 2 enclosures in one. Will do one first to see how I go before starting the second. The TV Cabinet looks like this



Dimensions look like this



Will be posting more and more as I make my way through this build. Please any questions or advice would be awesome. This is the first time attempting anything like this. Also just wanna say thanks to [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION] and [MENTION=32382]Gruni[/MENTION] who have already answered a few of my questions and none of this would be possible without the help they have already given. So thanks guys!


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck and have fun.any questions just ask.im sure some1 in the know will answer them


----------



## GamblingCobra (Feb 5, 2014)

So first things first Im starting on the rock wall for the middle cabinet. I have cut out the middle left wall so the enclosure is the left side of the cabinet and the main TV compartment. The second enclosure will be the bottom of the middle cabinet and the right side of the cabinet. 

The bigger cabinet will be for medusa our Diamond Python and the Smaller one will be for Brucey our Jungle Python. 

So the first Rock wall will be for the middle part which will be Medusa's enclosure. I went down to our local bunnings where I bought a large sheet of MDF for 2 sides of Medusa enclosure and the one side of Brucey's. Also bought 2 thingys of Liquid Nails, 1 20kg thing of Dunlop Render and 1 Container of Non toxic water proofing. Will post pics of the render and the water proofing when I use them tomorrow. 

The first sheet of MDF that im using is 880mm x 670mm. I have used liquid nails to glue the form onto the sheet of MDF.


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 5, 2014)

awesome i have a tv cabinet like this and would love to see how it turns out mite even start one myself with a desert theme


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2014)

I had forgotten the fun of working with styrofoam, and how it gets everywhere and sticks to you


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is one i did a little while ago for my Bredli & she loves it.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing papa smurf i like the bambo walling


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 5, 2014)

wow papa smurf i love the bamboo walls


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 5, 2014)

ill get a photo of my cabinet tomorrow that i will be converting for a snake or lizard


----------



## GamblingCobra (Feb 6, 2014)

[MENTION=39485]PappaSmurf[/MENTION] that enclosure looks awesome. Thats the type of idea I kinda want to do with this one except use the right part of the tv cabinet and the underneath where the doors are as another enclosure for our Jungle python.

Last night I started on the rock wall for the middle part of the enclosure. Not sure if I like it our not but I guess once I do the first coat of render it will start to take shape. Here are some of the pics from last night.









Will be putting a coat of render on it tonight.


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 6, 2014)

looking good


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=39686]GamblingCobra[/MENTION] any updates? It's been a month already.


----------



## Londos1990 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes updates would be sweet. Im looking forward to seeing this!!


----------



## MotherBear (Mar 6, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Here is one i did a little while ago for my Bredli & she loves it.



Very nice. Exactly like my tv cabinet, although i still use it for the tv.  For now.


----------

